# What makes the TTOC so great



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been asked that question or something similar many times in my capacity of NW TTOC rep. Some would say the mag Absolutte, the group buys,or the wealth of knowledge people always willing to give you advice when required. IMO I would point towards the membership themselves. I am proud to be the rep for the NW area a flourishing area. If Carlsberg did TTOC areas they would probably do the NW area. :lol: 
Not so long ago little took place in the NW and understandably more than a few were concerned at the lack of events etc taking place here. That was a little over 12 months ago but what a turn round we have seen since then. We regularly get in excess of over 20 cars for meets and cruises and we attract members from other areas to our cruises. Although I do my fair bit in organising a number of he events its my "band of Brothers" who make the NW area of the TTOC what it is.
I think I can sum it up in one word "SUCCESS". Success for the support I have received, success for the members who turn up time and time again, success in that I am proud to call them my friends indeed my band of brothers. 
Without the faithful followers the NW region would no nothing much at all. We in the NW can boast a regular monthly meet, regular cruises, trips to show, and a comrade second to non. What a difference a few (many) dedicated TTOC members have made to this great club and area and long may it continue. I thank you all and look forward to each meet and event with pride. Thank you.

PS, BTW if your in the NW and not a member of the TTOC give some thought to joining us however everybody is welcome TTOC members or not. 

Les.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

More strength to your elbow Les. Always fun


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> More strength to your elbow Les. Always fun


Tahnks, I do try John :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure you're trying, Les....very!!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can only be the members, especially the TTF members, without the Forum, few would know about the TTOC.  
Hoggy.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Can only be the members, especially the TTF members, without the Forum, few would know about the TTOC.
> Hoggy.


Na the TTOF members can't possibly make the TTOC great after all many/most aren't members to make it so :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Can only be the members, especially the TTF members, without the Forum, few would know about the TTOC.
> ...


It is true that not all TTOC members are on the TTF but all are welcome to meets and to join in of course


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Can only be the members, especially the TTF members, without the Forum, few would know about the TTOC.
> Hoggy.


You would be surprised how many members aren't on the forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How do they know about meets etc. then ?, without the TT Forum there would be even less TTOC members. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, How do they know about meets etc. then ?, without the TT Forum there would be even less TTOC members. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


I don't think they do, they just love the mag and the annual evenTT (quick plug)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, How do they know about meets etc. then ?, without the TT Forum there would be even less TTOC members. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


Also, some of the Reps post their meets on the TTOC Future meets calendar, which is accessable to view if you are a TTOC member or not


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> You would be surprised how many members aren't on the forum.


They will be the one's with money in their wallet


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

From the savings on the discounts :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, what :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=3910


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, How do they know about meets etc. then ?, without the TT Forum there would be even less TTOC members. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Or SHOULD :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


And have


----------

